# Custom wood fountain pen



## MikeL (Oct 12, 2014)

The wood is spalted macadamia nut.  #6 Bock.  Its a large pen about 5 3/4 inch long.  The cap at the largest OD is about 15.5mm and the barrel at largest point about 14.5mm.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## wwneko (Oct 12, 2014)

WOWZA!!!! Very nice Mike!  If you don't mind sharing, how did you achieve the background?  Is that glass on a cloth?


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 12, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful.  The finials appear to have a design on them.  What did you do there?


----------



## Marko50 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Holy smokes!*

Mike, you've got amazing skills! That is an absolutely beautiful pen!


----------



## znachman (Oct 12, 2014)

Beautiful ! a piece of art :beauty:


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 12, 2014)

Top notch everything, planning, execution, and photography.
Well done.


----------



## MikeL (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments.

James,
I read several forums and can't remember where I got the idea but the pen sitting on a mirror reflcting a printed piece of paper in the background.

John,
Both finials have mosaic pins inserted.


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 12, 2014)

MikeL said:


> John,
> Both finials have mosaic pins inserted.



Mike, did you make those pins, or are they store-bought ?

They really add another dimension to the pen. Well done again.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 12, 2014)

That is a beauty Mike. Love it.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 12, 2014)

Mike wonderful looking pen! Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## MikeL (Oct 12, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> MikeL said:
> 
> 
> > John,
> ...



You can get the pins at knife maker supply online. I am pretty sure I got mine from Jantz supply. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow Mike, that is a really beautiful pen, a masterpiece for sure.


----------



## Woodkiller (Oct 13, 2014)

Here is another source for the pins. Not sure if the prices are good or not as I have only found these. Pins


----------



## Woodkiller (Oct 13, 2014)

And a superb job on that pen. It is simply amazing.


----------

